# Rangers in Combat: A Legacy of Valor



## nineteen-delta (Aug 16, 2007)

What Makes Them Heroes? U.S. Army Rangers Succeed Despite Daunting Odds  

 Download this press release as an Adobe PDF document.




"Rangers in Combat" focuses much-deserved attention on combat's premier military force.

Marlboro, NJ (PRWEB) August 16, 2007 -- While the Navy Seals and Green Berets have long been the media darlings of America's Special Ops Forces, a new book demonstrates how the less celebrated, but arguably more elite Army Rangers have long been "leading the way" in U.S. military campaigns -- and shows how we can all learn a lesson or two from their contributions in combat. 

Written by former Army noncommissioned officer and former assistant professor of the US Military Academy at West Point J.D. Lock, "Rangers in Combat: A Legacy of Valor" is a survey of the lethal battles, acts of heroism, and faithful dedication of the U.S. Army Rangers, who have placed their lives on the line against overwhelming odds for more than 200 years of American history. 

 Rangers in Combat: A Legacy of Valor   
According to author J.D. Lock, anyone and everyone can learn something from the Army Rangers. "Although the focus of 'Rangers in Combat' is specifically on Ranger combat, the lessons learned as a result of objective and historical analytical analysis are pertinent and important lessons to be learned by all levels of today's combat leaders," states Lock. "Indeed, as former U.S. senator Bob Kerrey states in his foreword to the book, 'Tucked inside these stories are worthwhile lessons even if your day-to-day life does not include military service.'" 

"Rangers in Combat" vividly recounts the horrific battles and heroic exploits of embattled U.S. Army Rangers for whom "valor, honor, and country" mean more than life itself. Through engrossing front-line accounts, the book follows the Rangers through history as they: 

- Battle boldly alongside Robert Rogers during the French and Indian War
- Ride with John S. Mosby on the Soughton Raid in the Civil War
- Spearhead Patton's WWII invasion of Sicily beside the legendary William O. Darby
- Climb the cliffs of Pointe-du-Hoc with James Earl Rudder
- Storm "bloody Omaha" with Max Schneider
- Stand outnumbered deep in North Korea while defending Hill 205 from crushing hordes of Communist Chinese
- Fight their way out of a savage al Qaeda terrorist ambush atop a mountain in Afghanistan
- and much more... 

Despite the fact that book reviewers and military journals are lauding "Rangers in Combat" as a promising military history classic, LTC Lock--whose decorations and awards include the Ranger Tab, Master Parachutists Wings, and the Legion of Merit--has set a much higher mark by which to judge the success of his book: 

"The Profession of Arms is the noblest profession of all, but as a society, we have lost a great deal of perspective regarding the personal sacrifices this relatively small group of men and women in uniform make on our behalf," offers Lock. "With the publication of 'Rangers in Combat,' it's my desire to bridge the gap between those who serve to protect and those who are being protected." 

"Rangers in Combat: A Legacy of Valor


----------



## 6 Guns (Aug 16, 2007)

The greatest Light Infantrymen in the world.  No one fights harder or faster.

Rangers Lead the Way!


----------

